# Happy new year! T-



## CodyS (Dec 31, 2011)

counting down! 6 hours 55minutes!

how about where you guys live?


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks and happy new year to you and your too Cody. I hope it's a safe and happy celebration for you.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2011)

about 19 hrs-It is not fair you are always first.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 31, 2011)

and proper happy new year as of 1 hour and 5 mins ago!


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year!!! I hope it will be a fun, prosperous, healthy and "woody" one for all.

Robert

About 2 hrs and 27 minutes til 2012 here


----------

